# Broken radius and ulna



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

3 weeks ago i went for front boardslide 270 off and my arm got caught under me... broken radius and ulna. It really sucks laying in bed all day. Good news is that this weekend im heading back out. What do u guys think should I go stomp that trick this weekend or take it easy and heal up a bit more?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great question for your doctor.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

mjd said:


> Sounds like a great question for your doctor.


I sincerely doubt his doctor is ok with him going back out at all =/


----------

